# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >   مجموعة من مواقع شركات الازياء المشهورة

## ابن مصر

مجموعة من مواقع شركات الازياء المشهورة


أخواتي الأعزاء 

إليكن يا أخواتي مجموعة من مواقع شركات الازياء المشهورة تجدونها 

أرجوا أن تنال أعجابكن 

http://www.allola.com/ 

http://www.toreadors.com/gothfash/ 

http://www.david-boreanaz.com/Groov...2/groovytc2.htm 

http://cc-magazine.com/index.php 

http://www3.cantonrep.com/cantonrep...&r=0&Category=4 

http://www.celebritytrendz.com/cele...ovehewitt1.html 

http://www.dazza.ndirect.co.uk/men16.htm 

http://www.dohram.com/mukai/gallery...ed_to_love.html 

http://www.indiaexpress.com/bangalo...on/Bfashon.html 

http://www.interworx.com.au/users/l...a_pictures.html 

http://www.fashioncareercenter.com/ 

http://www.fashionfair.com/ 

http://www1.timesofindia.com/articl...art_id=84921224 

http://www.fashion-icon.com/fall_2001/index.html 

http://www.fashion.net/ 

http://www.fashion-planet.com/ 

http://www.godfreysilas.com/serv01.htm 

http://www0.mercurycenter.com/premi...s/golffash2.htm 

http://www.whitehouse-design.edu.au/hindex.htm 

يالا فرصة اللي تبغي تتزوج تنتهز الفرصة وتشوف الموديلات وتفصل



[shdw]مع تحيات   مصري  كندي[/shdw]

----------

